# 84 351 carb swap



## omle64 (Oct 29, 2001)

I have an 84 ford 250 with a 351 modified(?). Anyways, it has one of those feedback carburetors with the fuel mixture rods that are adjusted automatically by the computer. I would like to swap this carb out for an older one without any computer stuff but need to know what year to look for and what I would need to do with the distributor. It is an eec4 and I don't know if the spark advance and everything will work without the carb and such. The carb is a 2bbl also. Thanks for any help or other ideas.


----------

